# New VXR Corsa



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I still have my TT of course, & my XR3, but I thought I'd show off my new VXR Corsa


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This is just a wild stab in the dark, but...

do you like red?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> This is just a wild stab in the dark, but...
> 
> do you like red?


Hi, I would never buy any other colour. 8) Have only had Red cars for the last 30 years.  
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice saw one out on the road the other day and it looked very well it was in a better colour than yours :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is sooo cute [smiley=sunny.gif] And red again


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)

but at 37 i'd feel a bit daft turning up at work in it 

James


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Harold said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > This is just a wild stab in the dark, but...
> ...


I will never buy red again. Why? I have smacked or pranged every red car I have ever owned. :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)
> 
> but at 37 i'd feel a bit daft turning up at work in it
> 
> James


Exactly how I feel about it, plus I'd feel a bit dirty knowing that I was giving the local chavs a boner as I drove past in it :?

Nice in red though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a pathological dislike of anything red I'm afraid. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)
> 
> but at 37 i'd feel a bit daft turning up at work in it
> 
> James


Hi, I'm 64  but I just love my cars, It's why I have a TT,VXR, & an XR3. 8) I don't own a baseball cap.  
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)
> ...


Have you had them all from new :?: is it an XR3 or anXR3i :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi yellow_tt, Had them all from new. Had the XR3 from new 25 years old last April 2nd. Quite rare now totally original 5 speed XR3 non injection, only made from March to Nov 1982. Made in Germany, why its lasted so well, best car I've owned.  
H.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Harold said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)
> ...


Nice to see your never too old to be a petrol head.
However, that vrx looks like a 206 that someones had in their mouth.
Nice colour though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> Hi yellow_tt, Had them all from new. Had the XR3 from new 25 years old last April 2nd. Quite rare now totally original 5 speed XR3 non injection, only made from March to Nov 1982. Made in Germany, why its lasted so well, best car I've owned.
> H.


Nice one always liked the mk3 XR3 and RS turbo I had one of the last of the mk3 RS trubos on a D plate my mate has a concorse MK3 RS 1600i makes my TT look like a skip it is that clean


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi yellow_tt, Thanks for your comments, I just love my XR3. XR3 hasn't been used as an everyday car for 10 years & now only in the sunshine. Can't risk damaging her after all these years of love & attention.  Part exchanged my MGZR for Corsa VXR.
H.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Must admit i do secretly like the styling (reminds me of my old Fiesta RS turbo) and if i was 18 again... 8)
> 
> but at 37 i'd feel a bit daft turning up at work in it
> 
> James


Funny you say that, when I first saw piccies I thought Fiesta/Corsa


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks good and im a red fan but the vauxhall red is not to my taste.

The perfomance number look rather good too and i do like the styling Vauxhall are doing at the moment. Much better than the focus and boring baseball cap golf..


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

redness and chavness aside, what's it like to drive?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

drjam said:


> redness and chavness aside, what's it like to drive?


Hi drjam, Only had her for 4 days, & treating her gently/ish but got seating/steering just right & now feel part of the car. Acceleration feels tremendous, bit of torque steer as turbo builds, but @ 192bhp in a small front wheel drive car, expected I suppose. Handling appears great at present, but not really giving her stick. Has cruise control, aircon, DIS, ESP, CD, MP3 socket, 18" alloys. Quite a good spec for standard.
H.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Harold said:


> ...I just love my XR3...


Harold, it would be nice to see a few pics of it when you get a chance please.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi wondermike, You asked, can't miss this opportunity to show her off..Here she is in all her glory.Most taken on her birthday for last 6 years.
Sad I know.But I don't care.
H.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look at that  . Not a dent on it  . Loved the old Xr3i and RS's too 8) .


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah looks great Harold 8) (I had completely forgotten about that steering wheel!). There's something about the cars you lusted after when you were younger, even though things move on greatly, you still love them - not too sure about the audio set-up in yours though!! And at the time, 60 series tyres were called "low profile", and 100-odd bhp was a "performance car".

I managed to get my hands on one about 13 years ago, a C registered XR3i that was in appalling condition. I only had it for 6 months, but just to have it after all those years was something else. I still have some Brooklands books somewhere with original road tests etc. if I can dig them out and scan them I will.

Don't even get me started on my Opel Manta GTE Exclusive...

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was fifteen when that was new not that I could tell you the exact spec to the last detail (well not anymore) :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

That is unbelievably mint!! 

I had had an XR3i the battery unbeknown to me had eaten through the bulkhead and caused a fishpond in the footwell - a common occurrence 
i found out later :roll:

So some newspaper, mastic and hammerite later, the car was sold leak free


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I miss the old days....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> This is just a wild stab in the dark, but...
> 
> do you like red?


Properly laughed out loud, nice one.

Nice cars Harold, hoping to be able to keep all my cars for good from now on too fingers crossed, something I always wanted to do.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks orange to me :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> That is unbelievably mint!!
> 
> I had had an XR3i the battery unbeknown to me had eaten through the bulkhead and caused a fishpond in the footwell - a common occurrence
> i found out later :roll:
> ...


As you say a well known fauli the washer jets had a joint above the battery that would leak on to the battery causing it to over flow water and acid in to the battery tray and eat it away 
Ford fixed it by fitting a plastic cover over the battery on later cars Harold you do not have one fitted I would get one just to be on the safe side


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Weren't the non injected (96bhp) cars a bit poor engine wise compared to the injected models ?. My old man had a mk4 XR3i which i thought was the bollocks (i was 18) and my mate had an mk3 XR3i which was a great car (crashed it on my birthday at uni :?). Just reminds me of the Escort RS turbo being one of my most desired card between 18-22 

James


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TTotal, Sunburst Red was an Orangey Red. Well observered.

Hi Yellow TT, I knew about the washer jet problem so after 25 years of ownership don't think, it will worry me now. Never will happened to mine.

Hi Coupe sport, The injected XR3 was the same engine, but the car was much heavier, so the extra 8 BHP never achieved any extra performance & the suspension was much softer, so the handling on the limit was worse.

I have had her for 25 years so I think I should know every thing about the XR3, how many of us will have our TT in 25 years time. If I live to 90 I will probably have mine, now that's dedication.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> I have had her for 25 years so I think I should know every thing about the XR3, how many of us will have our TT in 25 years time. If I live to 90 I will probably have mine, now that's dedication.
> H.


Had mine for 6 years now and hope to have her it 25 years time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > I have had her for 25 years so I think I should know every thing about the XR3, how many of us will have our TT in 25 years time. If I live to 90 I will probably have mine, now that's dedication.
> ...


...when you are 90 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Harold said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You will get there well before me John if you are lucky :wink:


----------

